# Polymeric Sand for Irregular Bluestone?



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll be using the Gator Dust tomorrow. I hope this stuff gets hard, I'm a bit worried about, say, a woman walking on it in high heels and digging out a chunk of it. Also worried about callbacks.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

The application came out pretty nicely, although in SOME spots it is still really soft.

Question - is there any type of masonry cleaner I should AVOID, that will negatively affect the polymers?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The only problem with polymeric sand is time and exposure.

Not normal on real paver installations for many reasons.


----------



## Vieczorek (Feb 23, 2011)

*At least 1.5"*

For dry lay you need 1.5" thick flagstone or better.


----------



## jthampt (Nov 23, 2011)

Used Gator Dust as recommended by the manufacturer in a project composed of a patio and a connected walk way.... about 400 sq ft. 

The Gator Dust set up slower than advertised though it was 60-70 degrees out when we set it up. The hose has a mist setting that was perfect for what was required. Once it set up the wider joints (~3 in.) were a little spongy, but ok. The narrower joints were rock solid in most places.

Fast forward 3 weeks and we had a gentle rain/drizzle two nights ago that lasted throughout the night, but no more than 1/4 in. total and no standing water.

*The Gator Dust has turned to MUD. * Dog prints in the joints now. The entire job appears ruined and I have about 700 sq ft more to do with about 5 tons of bluestone flag sitting on pallets waiting.

This is not what I expected with the amount of time that's passed since installation. If this is the norm then this product requires more maintainance than it's worth at $32 / bag.

Any advice or is the job scrapped. This stands to cost me thousands and possibly postpone the job until spring.

Help please!


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Now that you bring this back up, I also have a Question for you poly gurus.

I just laid an irregular pattern in a very shady area.
100% it will turn green.
Never used poly, I was always afraid of the haze. Sand or grit is always the norm.
I laid this very tight, from nothing to maybe 3/16 at most, so I would use the poly-sand, if...

My question; Can you power wash the algae and pollen off the stones without blowing out the joints?
If not, I may as well just use regular sand.

Sorry for the coat tail,
Thanks for the input,
D.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

jthampt said:


> Used Gator Dust as recommended by the manufacturer in a project composed of a patio and a connected walk way.... about 400 sq ft.
> 
> The Gator Dust set up slower than advertised though it was 60-70 degrees out when we set it up. The hose has a mist setting that was perfect for what was required. Once it set up the wider joints (~3 in.) were a little spongy, but ok. The narrower joints were rock solid in most places.
> 
> ...


3" joints are as big a problem as the failure of the dust. Tighten up...


----------



## Fivestarmason (Jun 28, 2015)

I've used sand, screening and almost every type of poly I can get my hands on..... So here it is, 6 parts screenings-1part Portland . Apply like polymetric. Get paid, go home, don't worry about it


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Fivestarmason said:


> I've used sand, screening and almost every type of poly I can get my hands on..... So here it is, 6 parts screenings-1part Portland . Apply like polymetric. Get paid, go home, don't worry about it


I've done the same


----------



## Fivestarmason (Jun 28, 2015)

Ever had any issues? Here in NL the screening are a quite dark, I'm going to be experimenting with adding a dye to the screening/Portland mix to see if I can get any type of coulor change


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I don;t do much flatwork, but I've never had any call backs. I should say though that I wasn;t using screenings but sand mixed with portland 5:1 or so


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I used some poly made by quickrete and the sand was pretty large. Luckily I was regrouting a failing bluestone patio, worked like a charm. It was more like stone dust.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Alliance makes a great polymeric sand


----------

